# Large smooth action QR Vise



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks for the review…i was looking at this same one but thought the price was crazy. groz has a 9 inch that might fit my needs…thanks for the post


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

My bench vise sucks and I wish I had one like yours. I think you made a good choice, Enjoy.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I am thinking of adding this type of vice to my bench - I will definitely keep this in mind.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

i picked up a smaller one on craigslist for 15 bucks and i really like it. if my bench wasn't so bad i would prob go with what you got. did you get there free shipping? i got a dovetail guide from them when they had the free shipping.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx for the info, I have read so many reviews on these I can't decide what one to get.


----------



## Rukus (Jul 23, 2014)

how has the quick release mechanism and the rest of the vise held up over the last few years? i'm considering ordering the 10.5" version.

thanks


----------



## azdustdevil (Aug 11, 2010)

I just purchased and installed the 9 inch version, and the thing is a beast. I cannot imagine anyone needing the larger vise. It's solid as a rock and a little stiff, but, wow! It holds a six foot 2×4 like it's a twig. Probably more vise than I need, but one never knows.


----------



## azdustdevil (Aug 11, 2010)

This board is acting strange.


----------

